# Miracle Detail present 9 cars all corrected with Bigfoot!



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

Hi All,

9 cars, all corrected with Rupes Bigfoot system of machines, pads and compounds, all protected with Modesta BC03 or BC05. Exhaust pipes included!:thumb: Most take about 20=24 hours to complete with Modesta coatings, a complete PITA to apply, but the end results are just unbelievable and the clients are more impressed by Modesta coatings than anything else I have used and tested in the past. Birds stains and imbedded brake dust is a thing of the past, same with tar sticking to wheels and paintwork ( a big pet hate of mine) at last a coating that does everything you want it to do, shine like crazy, super thick coating, super hard, heat resistant, anti drag properties, beads water or sheets water like crazy (depending on coating and flow of water and pressure etc etc) self cleaning properties, even to the point clients have emailed pictures of the rain cleaning dirt off there cars! (yes my clients are as crazy as me) everything I can think of throwing at it, everything just gets rejected by the coating.

First, a baby black Aston with BC03 protecting the paint, wheels and calipers.






Ford focus RS with Modesta BC05






BMW 435i brand new car with Modesta BC05






Ferrari 599 with Modesta BC03






Audi RS6 brand new with Modesta BC05






Audi S5 cab brand new car






Modesta BC03 wet application on a set of Mercedes C63 AMG wheels






Porsche 4.0 RS, Audi RS6 and Mercedes AMG A140






Porsche was half done in this video, Rs6 with Modesta BC04, and Mercedes A140 with Modesta BC05

Enjoy! 

Kind Regards
Paul Dalton

Miracle Detail.
Tel: 07788-441150
Office: 07788-441150
Int'l: +44 (0) 7788-441150
Email: [email protected]
Web: www.miracledetail.co.uk
Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/MiracleDetail
Twitter: http://twitter.com/MiracleDetailUK
Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/Miracledetail
Swissvax car care http://www.swissvax.ch/


----------



## ozzy (Jan 1, 2007)

Exhaust pipes included! :thumb: 

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:
1-0 to Paul


----------



## Jacko wacko (Apr 11, 2014)

Amazing work! Just been through your old R8 thread, a very entertaining read but great work, well done.


----------



## Mike_Wizz (Aug 5, 2013)

Looks good


----------



## ocdetailer (Apr 9, 2014)

Jaw dropping work as always, do your Rupes Bigfoot polishers have the washer mod?


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

ocdetailer said:


> Jaw dropping work as always, do your Rupes Bigfoot polishers have the washer mod?


One has.

Kind Regards
Paul


----------



## THUG (Mar 21, 2008)

*Stunning*

An education in how it should be done excellent work thanks for sharing


----------



## khurum6392 (Oct 11, 2012)

Great work paul


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Some amazing work:thumb:


----------



## mnrjohn (Jan 22, 2012)

That reflection shot in the side of Aston was incredible.


----------



## Leo19 (Mar 9, 2011)

Wow, Unreal finish on all of them! Epic work :thumb:


----------



## Migliore (Jan 23, 2010)

Love the videos, nice job!


----------



## matt1234 (Dec 2, 2013)

Top work. Guess you love the bigfoot as much as me.


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Superb videos. Great work on the cars.


----------



## deano82 (Jan 29, 2014)

Incredible work there


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Paul I'm going to ask you not to include the price in your details as it only serves to create work for the moderation team through having to weed out the not so nice rpelies/arguments and it offers little value to a detailing forum. 

Fantastic details however


----------



## Top Gear Dog (Nov 28, 2008)

Paul, if I had a quarter of your talent, I'd be a happy man!! Nice work.


----------



## StamGreek (Oct 11, 2012)

Fantastic work Paul..as always


----------



## GrahamM (May 24, 2011)

Very nice.


----------



## Buckweed (Aug 27, 2012)

OMG !!! only watched the first vid, the Aston looks amazing ...you've certainly got the right name for your company ...miracles do happen! :thumb:


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Paul, what brand/model are your trolley jacks?

Nice work on all..of course!


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

Summit Detailing said:


> Paul, what brand/model are your trolley jacks?
> 
> Nice work on all..of course!


Got them from the snap on man! :thumb:

Kind Regards
Paul
Miracle Detail


----------



## Phil4630BO (Mar 2, 2012)

great candy like shine, the best i have ever seen. better than any waxcoat i know.
I must try this product in germany.
Thank you Paul


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

Phil4630BO said:


> great candy like shine, the best i have ever seen. better than any waxcoat i know.
> I must try this product in germany.
> Thank you Paul


Yes you must, its still the best coating and the thickest there is on the market.

Unfortunately in todays climate, waxes only offer limited protection. Least with Modesta, bird stains and embedded iron filings on wheels are a thing of the past thanks to the heat resistant capabilities of Modesta.

Kind Regards
Paul
Miracle Detail


----------



## RSHALE (Feb 21, 2011)

Oh my god do you do 1 to 1 training im just starting out and would pay good money to learn done a few details on decent cars but nothing on this scale.


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Back to the drawing board for me. Do the insane levels of gloss come from an increased work time and through breaking down of product? Inspirational stuff mate.


----------

